# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  Emisarios submarinos: ¿solución o problema?

## Jonasino

> Los emisarios submarinos son fundamentalmente tuberías que conectan la salida de la planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales con el mar. Es decir, están constituidos por conducciones en parte terrestres y en parte marítimas, hasta llegar al punto de vertido, situado lo suficientemente alejado de la costa, según estudios de corrientes llevados a cabo para cada caso concreto, para no afectar significativamente a las zonas de baño. En algunos casos, en lugar de un punto de vertido, hay varios para diseminar mejor el vertido, y evitar la concentración de elementos contenidos en el agua evacuada. Tradicionalmente, los emisarios submarinos han sido utilizados como sistema para la evacuación de las aguas residuales depuradas en plantas de tratamiento. Esta era la primera opción de evacuación para todas aquellas plantas cercanas a la costa o a los ríos caudalosos, ya que permite una salida segura en todo caso, y especialmente cuando hay problemas de correcto funcionamiento de la planta de tratamiento. En esos casos, que son frecuentes por desgracia en nuestro entorno, la contaminación evacuada al mar, lejos de la costa y supuestamente diluida en un mar infinito, es tomada como solución, frente al vertido en el medio terrestre, que para empezar se ve y se nota mucho más, generando molestias inmediatas para las personas que viven cerca del punto o área de vertido. Es decir, enviamos lejos y a un medio receptor que permite diluir de forma aparentemente segura el agua residual más o menos tratada previamente. Renunciamos al posible aprovechamiento de un agua tratada y regenerada en parte, y para lo que nos gastamos muchos millones de euros al año, para evitar riesgos en el eventual caso de mal funcionamiento de las plantas. Ahora bien, esta opción supone seguir gastando más dinero y afectando ambientalmente al medio. Porque los emisarios submarinos no son precisamente elementos inocuos que se instalan y nos olvidamos de ellos. Afectan a distintos aspectos del medio marino, desde la posidonia, las corrientes marinas costeras, la fauna y flora marinas, la temperatura del agua, el uso de la costa y otros. Requieren además de un riguroso seguimiento posterior a su instalación, que en muchos casos por desgracia no se da. También pueden afectar al medio terrestre, si se producen colapsos en la entrada, por ejemplo en episodios de lluvias o por averías en el tramo terrestre.
> 
> En los tiempos que vivimos, merece la pena dedicar tiempo y esfuerzo en aprovechar este gasto, necesario y obligatorio para cumplir con las normativas de aguas residuales, de forma un tanto más provechosa que su simple vertido al mar, especialmente mediante la reutilización del agua convenientemente tratada. Actualmente, los emisarios submarinos representan un ejemplo más de lo que no somos capaces de resolver adecuadamente, incluso cumpliendo con las normativas vigentes en cada momento. En su larga historia, los emisarios submarinos han protagonizado innumerables situaciones de crisis por rotura, mal funcionamiento o por mala calidad del agua vertida, que ha repercutido en el medio marino y terrestre, a pesar de su diseño siempre aparentemente ajustado a normativa. Un ejemplo actual de todo lo anterior es el caso de Talamanca, en Ibiza.
> 
> Seguramente no todo es achacable al propio emisario submarino, ya que en general los sistemas de colectores generales nunca estuvieron bien diseñados para evacuar adecuadamente las aguas residuales, así como el sistema de pluviales, que vierte en buena parte en esos mismos colectores, y las estaciones de bombeo del agua residual. Todos estos elementos contribuyen en gran medida a la frecuente aparición de problemas.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que no hayamos sido capaces de materializar soluciones globales que además de cumplir con las normativas, también cumplan con la obligación de dar un servicio eficiente y de calidad al residente y al visitante y sea menos impactante con el medio ambiente? La solución de emisarios submarinos para evacuación del agua residual tratada en las plantas de depuración de aguas residuales debería ser reconsiderada muy en serio.
> 
> Es cierto que una estación depuradora de aguas residuales necesita disponer de un mecanismo de evacuación seguro y no dependiente de otros factores ajenos a la propia planta. No obstante, el hecho de disponer de emisario submarino hace que las otras soluciones, especialmente la reutilización, pierdan posibilidades. Asimismo, la rigurosidad y la garantía de funcionamiento parecen menos necesarias, porque el mar es grande y todo se lo traga. Hasta los lodos en casos extremos. Si eliminamos o restringimos severamente el uso de emisarios submarinos, nos obligaremos a ser más cuidadosos con el diseño de las plantas depuradoras, a llevar a cabo una explotación y mantenimiento rigurosa y fiable y por ende a aprovechar mejor el agua depurada. Los emisarios submarinos eran la solución en el siglo XX, cuando vivíamos en la Economía Lineal, y los residuos eran desperdicios que había que eliminar. Ahora, en pleno siglo XXI y con el auge de la Economía Circular, en la que nada se da por perdido y se busca permanentemente la integración de los subproductos y residuos en el ciclo económico, porque son materias primas con un valor económico y de uso, (véase el último paquete de medidas aprobado por la Comisión Europea recientemente) los emisarios submarinos nos aparecen más como problema que como solución.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/juan-mateo...ion-o-problema

----------

REEGE (18-ene-2016)

----------

